# Dodgy Labelling



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

I picked up a some specialty grains from the LHBS. I like to support small bricks and mortar shops but now I am wondering if I am wasting my time.

I bought what was labelled Carapils and Caramunich. When I got home I saw they were labelled as Joe White Maltings not Weyermann. I assume as a trademark this is illegal by the LHBS, even if they leave of the capital P and M in the middle of the words. Then the claimed EBC is all wrong compared to the genuine article....



I guess I'll have to use it up and order real stuff online. 

FFS.



/vent


----------



## Blind Dog (2/1/15)

Call your LHBS, tell them your issue and give them a chance to sort it. Mistakes happen, some genuine, some not.


----------



## Bomber Watson (2/1/15)

As above, regardless of the hobby always go back to the supplyer with your problem and see what they want to do. 

If there assholes about it, **** them. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/1/15)

Ask the question, what are they?


----------



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

It's a chain of them. All of the packages are labelled as packed at one of their premesis.

I'll email them, they are online too. I think I'd just rather deal with people who know what they are doing in the 1st place.


----------

